# Love My new 622



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I switched from a 921 to the a new 622, my first experience was not good I had to return it, but now 3 months later I am impressed with it.

I have had no reboots, no false recordings, no freeze ups, little pixel problems. 

During the Soccer World Cup I had friends over to watch the games, as some of you may know they had 2 games going on at the same time, so I had 2 Plasmas connected, one was using tuner 1 and the other tuner 2, so I was able to watch and rewind either game. It was incredible, my friends were impressed, they came back for more. 

Even though the HD quality was noticeable better. the quality on the second TV was not bad at all. At times you could not tell that it was not HD.

I have to say that this is the best DVR in the market, Once they add wireless media center capability, nothing out there will even come close. 

My congratulations to the Engineers (Software and Hardware) 

Nice Job


----------



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

socceteer said:


> I switched from a 921 to the a new 622, my first experience was not good I had to return it, but now 3 months later I am impressed with it.
> 
> I have had no reboots, no false recordings, no freeze ups, little pixel problems.
> 
> ...


Congrates you are one of few hope you did not brag to soon but just enjoy.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well based on the finger in the air poll on the current version. Current numbers are indicating 90% are having no issues or minor issues with work arounds.

40% Works Fine No issues. 
50% Experiencing minor issues, with work arounds. 
9% Are still having major issues.

Source: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=603772#post603772

Though the polls here are not scientifically accurate and at times can be flawed, I do think this points to a number higher than a "One of the few". I believe there is still work to be done, but a good look at the charts tells me we are moving in the right direction.

Soccer.. Thanks for the postive post. Nice to see one of those once in a while.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Well based on the finger in the air poll on the current version. Current numbers are indicating 90% are having no issues or minor issues with work arounds.
> 
> 40% Works Fine No issues.
> 50% Experiencing minor issues, with work arounds.
> ...


You are very welcome..!

Most of these poll are usually answered based on reliability. Which is good. I am not sure if it covers functionality and user friendliness...?

Besides reliability, I am also very impress with the features of the 622


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

I just have to say, seeing the world cup games on ESPNHD/ESPN2HD and on regular ESPN/ESPN 2, I see a world of difference. The SD broadcasts are just so blurry and detail is just not there.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Taha24, Glad to hear you got your 622 installed for the round of 16.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Taha24 said:


> I just have to say, seeing the world cup games on ESPNHD/ESPN2HD and on regular ESPN/ESPN 2, I see a world of difference. The SD broadcasts are just so blurry and detail is just not there.


I took time off from work and watch all of the first round games in HD. Thanks to Dish Network for having ABC and ESPN2 in HD for the world cup.

I do have to say that even thought watching the games in HD was incredible. I was pretty impress with the SD feed of the 622. I had 2 plasmas connected to the 622, one was off HDMI from tuner 1 and the other was connected with composite cables and the quality of the picture was also very good... not quite HD, but very good, I am not sure if that was because it was recorded on HD. The difference was ion the colors and some detail.

PS the tv connected to the 2nd tuner was a EDTV not HDTV also


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Taha24 said:


> I just have to say, seeing the world cup games on ESPNHD/ESPN2HD and on regular ESPN/ESPN 2, I see a world of difference. The SD broadcasts are just so blurry and detail is just not there.


SD looks pretty good to me. I am watching it thru the HD feed, but on both of my sets I can walk up to within a foot or two and see a sharp, clearly defined picture on most channels. My own experience is that when the picture is blurry, it is the source material ... not the transmission. If you ever get a clear, sharp, SD picture you can be assured that the system is working fine and that the blurry fuzzy pictures are due to poor source material.

Both of my sets are HD. And, in keeping with the spirit of the thread ... I haven't had problems with either 622.


----------



## bruce2621 (May 30, 2006)

I'm very pleased with my 622, which just arrived yesterday. Certainly the best satellite receiver I've owned in the dozen years I've been a Direct or DISH subscriber. Since I watch thru a Panny AE-900 projector onto a 115" Diagonal screen, I can't say the SD looks all that great, but it is watchable. Before I got HD, the SD signal didn't bother me nearly as much!


----------



## XXL (May 19, 2005)

My 942 was replaced with a 622 only a few days ago, but overall the 622 is working very well so far. The DISH installer added a second DISH 500 for the 129-degree bird.

As I mentioned in another post, the two improvements over the 942 that I appreciate most: the cooling fan doesn’t continuously run at high speed (noisy), and the Pause / Play function is more responsive and doesn’t remove ~1 second of audio.

I do get the following error message when changing channels, however: “A problem has been detected with your switches. Please run a ‘Check Switch’ test from the Point Dish screen to continue. (Error 004)” Pressing “Okay” or “Cancel” a couple of times brings up the new channel. Sometimes just waiting ~5 seconds works too. Not sure if this is actually a switch problem or a 622 bug.

The only real complaint I have thus far is the wobbly 129-degree bird and the known issue of the regularly fading signal on the higher transponders.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes, that is caused by the 129 sat because of the wobble and the constant thruster firing to keep it in position . You should see if you can get 61.5 from where you live. I get a strong signal in the mid to high 90s on 61.5 and no more pixelation , break ups or switch check popups.


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Yes, that is caused by the 129 sat because of the wobble and the constant thruster firing to keep it in position . You should see if you can get 61.5 from where you live. I get a strong signal in the mid to high 90s on 61.5 and no more pixelation , break ups or switch check popups.


I just got a 622 (and 625) installed last week, and do you happen to know if there are plans to replace the bird at 129? I haven't had any problems yet, but the signal strength on 129 is the pits (50-60). Being that I live in Michigan, when the weather turns nasty I'm sure that isn't going to hold up. I love the Voom channels, too, that's pretty much all I've watched.

I love the two receivers, BTW. I especially like the home distribution option, and the fact that my wife and I each have our own. No more complaining from her about "clogging up the Tivo with game and car show nonsense!".


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

I love my new 622 as well. I had to call for tech support to get my TV2 remote to work. Other than that, I love the menus, remote, and everything. I have to do a little fine tuning today but it is sweet!

I need to make a custom channel listing... there just seems to be ALOT of channels that don't interest me. I switched from D* and the E* channel numbers are a little overwhelming though! :eek2:


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

I am glad to see some good reports coming in on the 622. I do realize that usually the complaints are from the vocal minority. We humans do tend to be more vocal with complaints than praises don't we?

I am scheduled for an install on the 622 this coming Saturday morning. Won't get here soon enough.


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

mikeyinokc said:


> I am glad to see some good reports coming in on the 622. I do realize that usually the complaints are from the vocal minority. We humans do tend to be more vocal with complaints than praises don't we?
> 
> I am scheduled for an install on the 622 this coming Saturday morning. Won't get here soon enough.


While the list of DVRs I've owned doesn't come close to quite a few here, this is my list (in order):

Echostar 7200
Echostar 508 (after e-mailing Charlie about how awful the 7200 was)
Samsung DirecTivo (had to have the Sunday Ticket..until they wanted $300 for the HD games)
Humax SA Tivo (went to Charter in my new house)

Now, I have the 622 and 625, and they stomp all over the list above. Scheduling programs isn't quite as clean as the Tivos, but the Echostar units are lightning-quick by comparison. I've only had them since Thursday, but my wife and I are thrilled so far. The home distribution works amazingly well, and I'm surprised I haven't seen Dish advertise it more heavily. IMO, it would get a LOT of cable fence-sitters to switch over, since it defeats one of cable's main advantages. My UHF remote goes through three stories, and works as if the box was in the same room.

I don't know if anyone from Dish reads these forums, but the main reason I switched over was because Dish offered the NFL Network. I know how Charlie likes to play chicken with his content providers, so I did actually check to see that the contract would outlast my 18 month obligation to Dish before signing up. 

I'm thrilled with the service, as well; I feel as though I have an embarrassment of riches when I surf the HD channel listing. Charter HD offerings basically mirrored DirecTV, which was so sad I eventually cancelled the HD package with both. Dish's package, though, is well worth the $20 or whatever premium on top of the normal programming. When I get my antenna hooked up I'll have my locals in HD as well... I'm thinking I better install a treadmill in my home theater, or I'll never exercise again.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

When you guys say home distribution are you talking about hooking up a second TV to the same box? Or is there some other feature that I don't know about. By the way, both of my 622s are working great. I have the occasional glitch here and there, but nothing consistently wrong. I've had the 508, 510, 721, 921 and 942 as well, the 622 is my favorite so far. I did mis solitaire on the 921 until I discovered I had burned an image on the CRTs of my Mitz with it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, the RF output of the 622 for TV2 is called the Home Distribution. It can be connected to any number of TVs in a viedo distrubition set up.


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> Yes, the RF output of the 622 for TV2 is called the Home Distribution. It can be connected to any number of TVs in a viedo distrubition set up.


It reminds me of how I use Vonage; disconnect the telco jacks outside the house, then plug the Vonage box into any phone jack inside the house. Voila, every other phone jack now has a dial tone. With the 622/625, just plug the Home Distribution jack into the house's cable system, set which channel to make "Live" throughout the house, and now any TV can plug into any cable jack, and watch TV off that box. Since it comes with a 2nd remote that is UHF, you can also control/pause/rewind/record as if the box is in the same room with you. It really is an awesome feature.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

RichP said:


> I just got a 622 (and 625) installed last week, and do you happen to know if there are plans to replace the bird at 129? I haven't had any problems yet, but the signal strength on 129 is the pits (50-60). Being that I live in Michigan, when the weather turns nasty I'm sure that isn't going to hold up. I love the Voom channels, too, that's pretty much all I've watched.
> 
> I love the two receivers, BTW. I especially like the home distribution option, and the fact that my wife and I each have our own. No more complaining from her about "clogging up the Tivo with game and car show nonsense!".


 Supposedly they are working on a spotbeam satellite for the 129 sat by next year. I don't know if this will be a satellite like the new echostar 10 sat at 110 with a whole lot of reusable spotbeams , but I would think if they were going to go to the trouble to put a spotbeam satellite up there it whould be one that can do a lot of hd dmas. 
Yes I love my 622s too.


----------

